# help with bait pen



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

*help with building bait pen*

i am trying to build a bait pen with the plans i got off the internet but could not find the flex conduit any suggestions where one might buy it?

http://floridasportfishing.com/maga...-for-less-than-the-cost-of-a-dozen-baits.html


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

3/4' schedule 40 pvc pipe will bend easily


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I belive they are refering to the grey plastic conduit. it is flexable compared to the metal Rigid conduit. it can be heated and becomes very soft anf flexable untill it cools.................... Good luck, Post some pictures when you finnish................


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

After looking at the design of the lid, I would use T fittings on the outer ring and connect the crossbar for the lid to it for more rigidity. Any 3/8 plastic conduit is going to bend.


----------



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

yeah i tried the pvc 3/4 conduit but it kept braking the pvc connectors i was wonder if there is a more flexible conduit or should i try heating up the pvc with a torch


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

buy one at Half Hitch or Outcast etc..


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you do use heat on the PVC you might want to fill it with sand to stop it from kinking. Also electrical grade conduit (grey) might flex more. I just went out and grabbed a 1/2" rigid 10' stick of elect grade conduit. I wouldn't make the outside round. I would make it square and then put an extra round"liner" inside. Would be easier and probably more structurally sound for the connectors.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I was going to build my own bait pen but when looking for plans came across a guy who took a big trashcan from lowes or home depot, drilled a bunch of holes in the side for water flow and wha-la, bait pen.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I made mine out of a trash can too. It was cheap and easy but it's not otter or people proof. I got the wire mesh and SS hog rings from Brunson Net Supplies (800)211-0518, trash can and cable ties at Home Depot. I can't remember where I got the floaties at but I need some new ones, just don't tie it up next to a piling because it will do a number on the floaties. It's a pretty good idea to do the cutout in the bottom because it will give you a hernia trying to lift it up and wait for it to drain to hang on the dock to net the bait out.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

I built this one last week with some stuff laying around the house. Only took a night to build and wasn't that expensive, only thing was the million zip ties I used was a little tedious. Good test run for the bigger one im planning to build.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Red112, that's a good looking holding trap, I would think about putting some T-fittings on the sides\ends for strength and sopport of the wire mesh, if you decide to go bigger. Those otter's are tough critters.


----------



## twlack (Oct 26, 2011)

You should use the black zip ties. They are UV resistant, the white ones will not last long in the sun.

https://baitbaskets.com


----------

